# PARPiNG PUp!!!!



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

The last few evenings, around about this time, we are bombarded by some very dodgy aromas, which are definitely coming from one (or both!) of our sweet, cute, adorable pup's rear-ends!!!  The other evening we had a friend round, she was petting Dexter (who my money is on for being the culprit!) and suddenly she started stuttering and wasn't able to string a sentence together!  She looked at me, paused, then spat it out...'my God, has that dog just farted?!?! It stinks, and I didn't want you to think it was me!!!!!' I must admit, it is pretty bad, enough to strip paint if I'm honest!  

Wondered if its just ours, or if anyone elses pup has a similar issue? It only seems to last an hour or so, then disappears (thank heavens for small mercies.)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We were only saying the other day that our dogs DON'T fart!
We feed them on barking heads, and just don't get any smells 
- although the other day Ralph ate a pigs ear, then Ruby's pigs ear, then Ruby's replacement pigs ear!! 
He didn't have a well tummy the morning after!!!! A hose down was required (a job for the OH)


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Haha very funny!!  Sorry I know that's not very helpful but it gave me a chuckle. What do you feed your boys on? When Nellie was on Royal Canine she was a right stinker!!  but since being on JWB she has been fine.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> We were only saying the other day that our dogs DON'T fart!
> We feed them on barking heads, and just don't get any smells
> - although the other day Ralph ate a pigs ear, then Ruby's pigs ear, then Ruby's replacement pigs ear!!
> He didn't have a well tummy the morning after!!!! A hose down was required (a job for the OH)


Wow 3 pigs ears?? Wouldn't have happened if they had been vegetarian ones


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Wow 3 pigs ears?? Wouldn't have happened if they had been vegetarian ones


Ha ha, it wasn't intentional, they had one each, ruby was struggling with hers due to lack of teeth! 
So Ralph jumped in there and finished it off!
I felt sorry for ruby, so I put her out of reach of Ralph to "suck" on a new pigs ear....... And my OH allowed Ralph to steal that one too!!!
Hence it was his job to be on runny poo clean up duties the morning after!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol! I was only sharing to make people smile to be honest.  

Ours are fed on Barking Heads and haven't had this problem previously, but I must say they've also had diarrhoea on n off for a few days too...? I've cut down their food a bit today, to see if it helps. Trouble is, they've been out n about more since their jabs and its almost impossible to police what they are biting, chewing, swallowing. The only other thing they've had is dried yam chews, but only one each, and they didn't effect their tums before...?

Hope it clears up, cos it's putting me off my coffee and biccies!!!!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha ha, it wasn't intentional, they had one each, ruby was struggling with hers due to lack of teeth!
> So Ralph jumped in there and finished it off!
> I felt sorry for ruby, so I put her out of reach of Ralph to "suck" on a new pigs ear....... And my OH allowed Ralph to steal that one too!!!
> Hence it was his job to be on runny poo clean up duties the morning after!!


Ha, serves OH right!  when its a runny one, I always tell my OH its his turn!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ha, serves OH right!  when its a runny one, I always tell my OH its his turn!


Bless their little stinky bums lol! - doggy ones can be real evil! Maybe it is something they've picked up, or the treats you use??


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Aww bless their little stinky bottoms :laugh: I think lots of the treats aren't so good on their tums when they are puppies. I still have problems with Nellie on certain things. It's good to go for the more natural things...I hate baking but think I'm going to try and bake her some goodies. My 'boys' think I spoil her far too much and will probably moan that I'm baking for her and not for them! But she shows me far much more love then their teenage blurrrr!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha Ali, yes I know the one......very directional, so only one person in the room might notice at any point.....to be honest I'm growing to quite like them. At least if I smell that it means Poppy's not stripping the wallpaper in the dining room (her current obsession).....a bit like squeaky toys, some people find them irritating but I get reassurance from knowing where her teeth are


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Aww bless their little stinky bottoms :laugh: I think lots of the treats aren't so good on their tums when they are puppies. I still have problems with Nellie on certain things. It's good to go for the more natural things...I hate baking but think I'm going to try and bake her some goodies. My 'boys' think I spoil her far too much and will probably moan that I'm baking for her and not for them! But she shows me far much more love then their teenage blurrrr!!


Claire I'm sure you can bake things that everyone including Nellie can eat y'know, google it, it might be a book but someone will have nicked something from it for the web xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha Ali, yes I know the one......very directional, so only one person in the room might notice at any point.....to be honest I'm growing to quite like them. At least if I smell that it means Poppy's not stripping the wallpaper in the dining room (her current obsession).....a bit like squeaky toys, some people find them irritating but I get reassurance from knowing where her teeth are


Haha A yes I know what you mean..... I didn't like squeaky toys, but you get used to their chewing sounds....
If you hear a strange one, you know they are chewing something they shouldn't have!! I heard ruby with a funny squeaky chewy sound.... My sons brand new crocs!!! - I just managed to get them off her with minimal damage !!!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

My husband always gets the blame before the dog lol! He is not amused


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Aww bless their little stinky bottoms :laugh: I think lots of the treats aren't so good on their tums when they are puppies. I still have problems with Nellie on certain things. It's good to go for the more natural things...I hate baking but think I'm going to try and bake her some goodies. My 'boys' think I spoil her far too much and will probably moan that I'm baking for her and not for them! But she shows me far much more love then their teenage blurrrr!!


I agree, I have bought a few 100% natural ones (dried ox heart, & liver & aniseed,) and have made my own dried yams and liver cake, and today my 8 year old daughter made some carrot and banana biscuits using a recipe I found online...I'll post it up shortly for others to see...they smelt rather nice but no sugar so probably wouldn't taste very good to us.  My DH said pretty much the same as your boys when he saw the ingredients I'd bought and started baking for the pups, although he does have a point, I'm not usually a Delia or Nigella when it comes to baking!!!! 

I just remembered they had their final jabs before being allowed out for walks last week...does anyone think/know if that maybe caused tummy upset? Seems strange they both have it, and apart from that they are right as ninepence...no loss of appetite, no lethargy etc.


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

We find that Flossies needs to go out shortly after she's offered up a silent but deadly!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

It was very embarrassing today, I had a psychologist round to help me with some issues we are having with our autistic son, and she obviously isn't a dog person (I know, can't believe there are any after meeting a cockapoo, but there you go!) She just about tolerates their enthusiastic welcome, but isn't great with their attentions. She is also very slim, smartly dressed and I can't imagine her ever using a rude word in ANY situation, so imagine my horror when I realised that one of the boys was playing the bum-trumpet for all he was worth!  It was definitely impossible to miss, very pongy, so I just carried on talking as if I hadn't noticed!!!  Oh boys,  but at least they didn't giggle after they'd done it I guess!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That's hilarious. I think I would of full on cracked up. So far have only witnessed Lexi and she usually does it (when I notice) when we are lying in bed and she has her rump pointed at my face. The squeaky toy like sound and overpowering wave of stink is promptly followed by Lexi being startled and looking around trying to figure out where the noise/odor came from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That's hilarious. I think I would of full on cracked up. So far have only witnessed Lexi and she usually does it (when I notice) when we are lying in bed and she has her rump pointed at my face. The squeaky toy like sound and overpowering wave of stink is promptly followed by Lexi being startled and looking around trying to figure out where the noise/odor came from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Made me laugh out loud. 
Samson is suffering with this at moment as I gave him one of the new veggie bones that look like a rawhide but are totally digestible. There's me trying to be a good mom and giving him a healthy alternative and the next day his poos were like soup! 
Other than that he doesn't usually suffer with wind!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> Made me laugh out loud.
> Samson is suffering with this at moment as I gave him one of the new veggie bones that look like a rawhide but are totally digestible. There's me trying to be a good mom and giving him a healthy alternative and the next day his poos were like soup!
> Other than that he doesn't usually suffer with wind!


Oh yeah. Her 'wind' when her tummy is unhappy is something else. Surprising how much odor from such a small body can penetrate an entire room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Ted suffers from wind as well and it's disgusting  but he also has a liking for eating his own poo!!  so over the next few weeks we shall be weaning him off his present food onto something else. The breeder had him on Pets at Home puppy food - chicken - but considering all that i have read over the last few days, we need to change his food for both reasons!


----------

